# TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?



## hohlraum (Apr 9, 2010)

Reading lots of horror stories on various sites about light and ultra light travel trailers being complete crap.  Are there any exceptions?  Last weekend we looked at Gulf Stream Ameri-lites and at another dealership some Coachmen Catalina/Freedom Express models.  I wasn't bursting with enthusiasm for buying a TT after looking at anything I saw.

Need something easy to tow with my F150 4.6 v8 and really don't want a huge investment.  I was thinking like $10-15k out the door and 2500-3800lbs.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 9, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

We sell the Ameri-Lites and they are good trailers, for the money. If you want the BEST lightweight trailer, under 4K, look at SunnyBrooks Harmony....we sell them too.


----------



## hohlraum (Apr 9, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

There is a dealership near by that seems to have a pretty good reputation.  They sell new:

Gulf Stream - Amerilite
Keystone - Hornet & Passport
Forest River - Wildwood

Any of those standout in the quality dept?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

Of those 3 I would go with the Amerilite but I agree with GTS on the Sunnybrook.  JMO


----------



## hohlraum (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

I checked out another RV place that sells the following new makes/models:
(I just copied and pasted these, I'm sure there are makes that are outside my price range/weight)

Coachmen - Catalina & Freedom Express & Shasta & Spirit of America
Forest River - R-Pod
Keystone - Residence & Springdale
Starcraft - Autumn Ridge  & Autumn Ridge SE & Sport

and another dealer sells new:

Jayco - Eagle & Eagle Super Lite & Jayfeather & Jayflight & Jayflight G-2
Keystone - Bullet & Outback & Sprinter

Still think I should favor Ameri-lite?

Those are pretty much my choices for the area I'm in unless I look for something used to which I'm not opposed.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

Well MATT, I know some dealers will tell you what you are wanting hear just to get a sell. I know and have bought from Ken at GTS several times. I know he will work with you before and after a sell. I respect Ken as a honest person, as a matter of fact most people who buy become friends and not just a sell. You want go wrong dealing with him. good luck on what ever you buy. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## hohlraum (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

Didn't really come here looking for a dealer  I typed 'rv forums' into Google and this one was the first listing thought I'd seek some options on the manufacturer/makes available in my area.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

You asked if all Lightweight trailers under 4K were crap...I just simply gave you an honest answer.  Too bad you cant find a Harmony dealer in you area, they are BUILT.  

PS....Coachman is really Forest River..


----------



## hohlraum (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

I'm not saying anyone gave me dishonest answers lol.  I just added some more makes and models to the original query   I'll take a look for some used Harmony models in my area.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

Where is your area Matthew?  Of the ones you mentioned I still lean to the Amerilite, Keystone, Jayco in that order.JMO.  All the lite weight have to skimp somewhere to lose weight but that is also JMO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

I actually have a USED 2010  Harmony in stock...A 21 FBS...used 4 times and traded in on a 2011 Harmony 26 FBS.  It weighs just a little over 4,000lb.  FULL Aluminum Frame, High Gloss Fiberglass exterior, Ducted AC (13.5 BTU), Porcelian toilet, Glass Shower Door, 19" TV, Radio with inside/outside speakers that is a CD and DVD player, Aluminum Wheels, Equa-Flex suspension...and LOTS MORE.


----------



## hohlraum (Apr 11, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

I'm in St. Louis, Missouri.  Looks like there are a couple dealers that, according to Sunny Brook's site, sell Harmony.  Their sites don't list any in stock but I shot them an email.  Also found a possible deal on a used Ameri-lite that looks decent.  Probably a private seller by the looks.


----------



## outdoors4ever (Apr 22, 2010)

Re: TTs under $20k under 4klbs all crap?

try Funfinder, they are built well, my neighbor has one and has had no problems and pulls it with a 4 runner v6.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FUNF...ZViewItemQQptZRVs_Campers?hash=item2eac998781


----------

